# another day of crying-vivid dreams



## momredtinker (Jun 26, 2012)

I keep having this vivid dreams of my soon to be ex, it will be August when we get divorce. From the beginning he been with someone and move in with her. I been dating off and on, but been dating one guy from church the past 2 months. But why do I keep having dreams of my soon to be ex. I even call him when I woke up and so glad he didnt answer, I would be embrassed. Dreams is about getting back together somehow.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

That's your mind telling you that you haven't moved on...stop dating, fix yourself, get counseling...

Make yourself happy before you try to be a couple again...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, I had nightmares about the ex and his new wife for many years, even after my conscious mind had moved on. Sorry I don't have any advice for you, but I completely understand.


----------

